Ask HN: What would you look for a new social network? - cvaidya1986
======
Finnucane
What is any social network for? Making connections with people you would like
to make connections with. Of course that could be purely social (i.e, my
actual friends) or people who have shared interests, whether professional or
recreational, or even local or regional interests.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Interesting. Would you want anonymity?

